# The best Padron



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

Padrons are some of the best Cigars in the world.

I wonder how you fellas would rank them.

What are your top 5 Padrons and how many points will you give them?


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

64 Anny. Exc. is my favorite, followed by the 3000 Maduro, and the 45th is good but too pricy!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

64 Anny Exclusivo maduro here as well.


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

I like 26th followed by Family Reserve 45. I love Padrons and have been smoking them for years. Somewhat pricey but IMHO worth every penny.


----------



## Themadlbb (Feb 8, 2012)

Family Reserve 45, but I will say the step from the 64 to the FR 45 is not steep enough to justify the price difference. It is better though, if only marginally.


----------



## blaled (Sep 14, 2012)

For me its the Family Reserve 85 Maduro followed by the 1926 Series No. 1 Maduro.

With that said I always make sure to have some 64's and x000's in my humi.... They are just too damn good to not smoke all the time!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

80th, 85th, 45th, 26 Maduro, and Londres Maduro. Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I haven't had them all, so I can't rank them...I can say this, I have never had a bad one! 

Probably my fave is the 64 Maduro Exclusivo


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the 64 Maddies. Haven't ventured out to try the family reserves for my own good.


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Every Padron fan should try FR 45 at least once. It is that good!


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

1. Family Reserve 85
2. Family Reserve 45
3. 64 Anniversary.
4. 26 Aniverssary.
5. Padron 3000 
The thing is though: They are ALL excellent. Its like comparing which perfect 10 is the best. Even a delicias..which is 3.00 or so is fantastic.
But....The family reserve 45 and 1964 aniversary.....is my fav.
Oh, and i like my Padrons natural....but i also have maduro.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

85th
80th
40th
45th
Other '26s
Other '64s
Everything else


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

While, I'm sure no one would rank it as the best. The Padron I purchase the most of is the Corticos. Great for a short drive or a quick break in the day.


----------



## preston (Oct 5, 2009)

80th, 26 9 then 2, 64 exclusivo or diplomatico, 26 #35. The family reserve are good but i prefer the other lines to it. though i'd probably vote the 85th with a slight edge over the 45th, and the 46 being crap


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

26 maduro followed by 64 maduro. Haven't had the 80, 85, 45 etc yet. Too pricey, but one day I'll get em.


----------



## gscottfuller (Nov 8, 2012)

I have not tried the FR 45 yet. Can anyone comment on the difference between that and the 1926's???


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't always smoke domestics, but when I do I prefer Padrons. These babies with seven years of rest on them are quite good.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

gscottfuller said:


> I have not tried the FR 45 yet. Can anyone comment on the difference between that and the 1926's???


The Family Reserve No. 45 is richer, spicier, and more complex than a standard Serie 1926.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Themadlbb said:


> Family Reserve 45, but I will say the step from the 64 to the FR 45 is not steep enough to justify the price difference. It is better though, if only marginally.


This ^^^ is it. Both in maduro, of course.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

44 natural
1964 Natural
40 maduro
45 maduro
everything else padron makes!

Thats my list


----------



## gscottfuller (Nov 8, 2012)

Nathan King said:


> The Family Reserve No. 45 is richer, spicier, and more complex than a standard Serie 1926.


Thanks, Nathan. That sounds pretty intense since I think of the 1926 as the richest most complex smoke I've had so far. Not sure I could handle the 45.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

gscottfuller said:


> Thanks, Nathan. That sounds pretty intense since I think of the 1926 as the richest most complex smoke I've had so far. Not sure I could handle the 45.


Only one way to find out...


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

Great set of lists. Apparently, most of us would rank our top 5 Padrons almost the same. Not a shock at all. Padrons seem pretty consistent with their products. They're pretty consistent with their pricing as well, as in the hella expensive compared to other cigars with the same profile.

Honestly, I can't give my own rankings. With my years in smoking cigars, I'm a bit ashamed to say that I have yet to smoke a single Padron.

The reason is that I'm letting them slumber.

I have a couple of boxes of almost 7 year old padrons. 64s, 26 80s, FR85, FR45, and some thousands.

But all your answers are making my mouth water even more. I had to move them where I can't see them just to help me resist smoking them. I'm afraid I won't be able to stop reach them once I start. Same thing that happened to my Behikes and Genios :fear:


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Just remember...Padrons really seem to be the best if they are smoked relatively fast..(less than a year).As a matter of fact J.Padron even recommends smoking them when you get them.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

Hmmm. Think I've seen several threads stating that they need to mellow. Because of the demand, Padron seems to be forced to send out under aged/rested Cigars. Also, If I was the owner of the brand, I'd say the exact same thing. So the customer's supplies run out faster = more sales.

If this is true, then I've wasted my stock and time :crash: .


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Cigar Guru said:


> Hmmm. Think I've seen several threads stating that they need to mellow. Because of the demand, Padron seems to be forced to send out under aged/rested Cigars. Also, If I was the owner of the brand, I'd say the exact same thing. So the customer's supplies run out faster = more sales.
> 
> If this is true, then I've wasted my stock and time :crash: .


No, Padron sells a lot of cigars cause they are one of the best cigar families around. The cigars sell themselves.But, I think youll find most people recommend smoking pardons without too much resting.
J. Padron was quoted as saying " who wants to spend 20.00 on a cigar and have to wait to smoke it?"
Also..The cigars are only sent out after the proper age time in nicaragua. I.e. 64 anniversary is 4 years i believe. 26 is 5
I can tell you this, a 45 family reserve or a 1964 anniversary is pretty much unbeatable....smoking it soon after one buys them.
I usually smoke mine within 3 months.


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mellinum Maduro
Mellinum Natural
80th Both
44 both
45 both


----------



## gscottfuller (Nov 8, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Only one way to find out...


I'm on it!


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

i have not sampled through their entire range yet  but padron is easily one of my favorite brands.
they are all good in their own way, i seem to like the naturals better than the maduros, with the 1964's on top of my list.

that said... i have a few more family reserves to try.


J.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Here's my rating:

Padron 45th Family Anniversary - 100pts.
Padron 26th Anniversary - 92pts.
Padron 64th Anniversary - 94pts.
The 3000 series and other
Padron regular productions: - 89 to 91pts.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

preston said:


> ... and the 46 being crap


seriously?

J.


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

Only had about 3 of the 1964's and they are definitely a step up from the x000's. I really want to try the 45th and 80th and whatnot, but are they 2-3 times better than the 1964's? Are they worth the price?


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I think they are worth the price to me.

My favorites:

Padron 80 Years Maduro
1964 Diplimatico Maduro
85 Natural
45 Maduro
1964 Monarca Maduro


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Padron 80 is definitely my favorite, but the 45 Mandy is close on its heels.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

Min Ron Nee​
My experiences with aging have been primarily with Padron and Cuban Bolivar, Montecristo, Partagas, Por Larranaga, and Quintero cigars. For the Havanas: 
• Up to around one year from box age - Resting. Some like the 'punch' at this age.
• Around one year to around 1.5 - 2.5 years - a nice cigar
• After that up until about 3 years (Monte, PL) or 5 years (Boli, Party, Quint) - the first 'sick period.' Forget it. Good but muted near the end of this period.
• About three to five years or about five to eight years - what cigar smoking is all about.
• After that - another sick period starts.
Padron (with cello removed) seems similar except the cigars are fine out-of-the-box, and the first sick period is between about three and five years - not really 'sick,' as they're still okay, but they tasted better before, and will taste even better later.

Looks like I'm in for a REAL REAL great treat!!! as mine is over 5 years!!! YEY FOR ME!!! I hope...


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

80 Years Maduro (amazing but very expensive!)
Family Reserve No. 46 Maduro (while it might not be the most popular vote on here, I will take the 46 over the 45)
1964 Exclusivo Maduro (this is my go-to for Padrons)
Family Reserve No. 85 Maduro
Family Reserve No. 45 Maduro


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I keep hearing about the Padron 80th but I can't find anything on their website about this. Can anyone give me the straight goods on this cigar?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

The best Padron I have ever smoked was the one sitting in my ashtray, used.


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

Frodo said:


> I keep hearing about the Padron 80th but I can't find anything on their website about this. Can anyone give me the straight goods on this cigar?


It is on the website if you look under Special Releases. However, it does not tell you much about it. Check out this review which has a little more info:
Cigar Review: Padron 1926 Serie 80th Anniversary (Maduro)


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Frodo said:


> I keep hearing about the Padron 80th but I can't find anything on their website about this. Can anyone give me the straight goods on this cigar?


The Padron 1926 80th is the best cigar I have evber tried. Expensive and thus not your every day smoke but certainly for special celebrations. On another note, CA likes Padron FR 85 natural. It was #4 on their 2012 list.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Ah - so the 80th anni is a special vitola of the 1926 series. Haven't had this specific vitola but I've had some 1926 cigars...

Many thanks!


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

I've had a handful of the 64's in Nat/Mad and the 26 No. 6 in Nat/Mad as well as a few of the x000's. I actually like the x000's as they are good and cheap but they only taste amazing for an inch or so. Whereas the 64's are super smooth I can't pick out much flavor except LIGHT cocoa and sweetness. The 26 no. 6 was fuller bodied than the 64 and thought that it was more my kind of stick. I haven't found one that really blew me away in the flavor department, but I've got high hopes for the "little hammer". Lol

The family Reserve is a line extension of the 26s I believe. Don't know about the 80+ year sticks but I've heard they are real strong in flavor and vitamin N. I've read this thread and found a few that I'm anxious to try now on everyone's recommendations. I love my homework....

Here are they few Padrons I liked:

1926 No. 6 Natural
1964 Imperial Maduro
1964 TAA Toro in Nat/Mad
Any of the x000's in Nat/Mad


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

I love the 64 maduro, especially the principe vitola. The 1926 no. 35 is also a great smoke.

IMO, Padron really doesn't make a bad smoke. They have a handful of blends in various sizes, and they all are great.

The best thing about Padron is the fact that they smoke great ROTT, which makes it a great choice when looking to grab a smoke at a lounge or on the fly.


----------



## ColNostro (Jan 5, 2013)

X000 series all the way! Consistent and affordable!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

I have not had a Padron yet that I didn't like.

My fave of what I have had though has to be the 64 maduro. Amazing smoke!


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

I have to say that I like the 46 better than the 45. I know most people feel the opposite way but it is what it is. I still think the 1926 80th is the best of all; just way$$$.


----------



## gscottfuller (Nov 8, 2012)

Milhouse said:


> I love the 64 maduro, especially the principe vitola. The 1926 no. 35 is also a great smoke.
> 
> IMO, Padron really doesn't make a bad smoke. They have a handful of blends in various sizes, and they all are great.
> 
> The best thing about Padron is the fact that they smoke great ROTT, which makes it a great choice when looking to grab a smoke at a lounge or on the fly.


I tried the 1964 Maduro Principe the other night for the first time. I found that in that vitola, it is seriously similar to the 1926 #35 -- my previous fave. It is definitely more intense and complex than the 1964 exclusivo. Will make me think twice about the extra $$$ for a 1926 #35.


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Had the 80th anniversary over the holidays, and damn. One of the best smokes I have ever tasted Cuban or not. It had just the right blanace of power and flavor. Worth the money and they aint cheap as we all know


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

Padron 2000 Robusto Maduro, Great bang for your buck smoke. Always got a few of these in my humi.

Cheers-

Colt


----------

